# Hello fellow composers



## JF (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi! I've been lurking on this website for years, but I've decided to finally introduce myself. My name is John and I've been composing for about 5 years now. I've been able to conduct my music a few times, including with an orchestra - which I feel very grateful for! The majority of my work is done for concert hall or for videogames. I'm excited to learn from the rest of you.

https://soundcloud.com/john-freese

John


----------



## sammy24 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi John,

Welcome! Don't worry, this is one of the few places in the world where lurking is perfectly acceptable. :wink: 

Listening to some of your music on soundcloud -- very good stuff, thus far. I'm enjoying the really pure acoustic, orchestral sound of the tracks I've heard thus far. (Definitely awesome to have the opportunity to have an orchestra play your music.)

Wow, you have a lot of tracks up there! Don't miss out, btw, on the Member's Compositions section of the forum, to get some good feedback, etc.

Take care, 

Sam


----------



## JF (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks Sam 8)


----------

